# Charlotte or Charlie



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

9 weeks old.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Charlotte loves my toes. Looks at them all sideways like what in the world are those?!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

pullet...............


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Yay! The tail feathers looked narrow and she carries herself a little tall, so I was concerned.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I would say Charlie. Because it looks like Charlie has loger thin feathers that hang down and the pullets he's with seem to have a nice bustle forming with nice round feathers.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Now at eleven weeks I'm more convinced it's a Charlie due to feather growth however I'm not 100% as its comb is not developed. Ahhh!

Any new votes?


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Still thinking a pullet.Can you post a good up close pic of the comb?


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Yeah gimme a couple minutes to catch her.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Still Charlotte ..


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

That's as good as lighting will allow.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Pullet.....................


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

thanks Nm! I seriously hope you're right, (s)he's my favorite!


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

As Fiere says male Pea combs will have 3 rows of peas,yours has a single row of peas.

Not an EE but a Pea combed roo At 4 weeks then at 11 weeks


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

It's a Pullet! You guys are amazing!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I would say Charlie. Because it looks like Charlie has loger thin feathers that hang down and the pullets he's with seem to have a nice bustle forming with nice round feathers.


I still say Charlie. Did she lay an egg?
Do you have a current picture?


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I can take one today. Comb is still tiny, has more fluff to its butt now and def doesn't crow. I don't have ANY eggs yet  20 weeks and counting lol


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

I have 4 EEs , one stared laying at 16 weeks and the last one started at 32 weeks>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Oh lawd I hope it's not 32 weeks, my stepson and I are getting super antsy lol. Either way I am so in love with my flock I can't even put it into words. I literally go and sit in their run with them on my days off for hours just letting them run around. Four of the ten like hopping in my lap which makes me happy ️


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Fourth pic has Rose closest to us and Charlotte behind.


----------



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

Charlotte is at the bottom.


----------



## Nm156 (May 16, 2015)

Pullets .........................


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I really won't mind being wrong. 

I had a Polish once that everyone swore it was a roo, and I wanted a roo, and at 4 months, I realized that Luis was Laverne. 

I had an Ameraucana once that laid well the first summer, then for 6 more years gave me an egg a year.


----------

